# where to get a freebee 55 gallon plastic drum....



## moondoggy (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all,
well, thanks to watching 'living with ed'
i now want to make rain collecting barrel for watering the plants and stuff.
I found a 55 gallon drum washed up on the beach one day, so i took it home and keep kindleing in it  but dont know where to fnid more.

the real rain barrels are over 100-200 bucks... 
even the cheap ones on ebay are 59.00.
its like me posting PALLETS for sale $55.00 
i'd rather get a used barrel, clean it up, couple fittings and i'm good. 


i know these are common in 'industry' but any idea where i should start poking around locally?

http://cgi.ebay.com/55-gallon-Barrel-Plastic-Watering-RAIN-Food-Blue-White_W0QQitemZ290268858549QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290268858549&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

thanks


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 24, 2008)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/hsh/890090748.html  ?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh not free, but cheaper.  Might check freecycle for that.


----------



## moondoggy (Oct 24, 2008)

hey man....thanks for the reply.
dang it, i checked craigslist: drum, barrel , 55 barrel , couldnt get anythign to come up. still cant unless i use your link.. maybe cause its far away.
i appreciate it, but east meadow is a pretty far haul.
but at least its better then paying to ship a barrel.

didnt think of that freecycle place.


----------



## homebrewz (Oct 24, 2008)

Keep trying, it might take a while. All sorts of interesting things show up on the craigslist free section. You could also post an ad in the wanted section.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Oct 24, 2008)

I've seen them outside of an ice cream shop. It looks like they used old ones as planters and trash cans. If there are still some shops open near you, you might be able to ask them if they have any extras.

I agree, keep checking craigslist, try north jersey instead of NY. I usually see them for like $10-15 each for food grade plastic in south jersey, philly.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 24, 2008)

Printers, newspapers (ink), juice bottling plants (flavoring and concentrate comes in them), Agricultural supply biz or farmers (bulk soap and iodine)


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have plenty of them here at work, come and get em.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Oct 25, 2008)

I did see a couple of them free on Craig's List recently in 2 sizes, 55 and something smaller (35?). Don't see them as often as pallets, though,


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 25, 2008)

I get all of my plastic drums from car washes.  Pretty much all of their solvents and soaps come in 55 gallon poly drums.  They're usually more than happy to give them away.


----------



## jabush (Oct 25, 2008)

I picked up my 55 gal. barrels at the Pepsi plant in Baltimore.  They were $5.00 each.
There's gotta be a pepsi or coke plant in your area.


----------



## imiller1974 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dang, if you lived near me, i'd give you one for free. I work at a chemical plant, we buy soap and surfactant in metal and plastic drums. They are easy to clean. I bring home a metal drum for my neighbor every now and again.


----------



## moondoggy (Oct 27, 2008)

holy cow, thanks all.
wish i got on this weekend.. was too busy with the kids or too tired to sit in front of the computer...
thank you so much for my options.
i have to be able to find one off this info.
appreciate it.


----------



## jqgs214 (Nov 5, 2008)

Moondoggy,

We have about 80/year here at the marina I work at for the non-toxic antifreeze to winterize boats.  We give then away to the town for trash cans.  How many ya want??  If we are too far then ask the local marinas if they use them.  If not PM me and we more than likely will have some for ya!


----------



## Chardler (Nov 5, 2008)

How do you use them for rainwater?  I have one at home, I can't find much use for, but If I can make it useful for collecting rainwater and then watering the garden or something like that, I'll give it a try.  I suppose you have to use it shortly after it's been collected so the water does not go stagnant or start breeding mosquitoes.  Do you have a web site I can check out for a plan or system?


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wxman, your the best... i appreciate it. I am going to check around town first.. havent had a chance this past week or two, lot going on... but you may be hearing from me if the car washes and Port Jeff marina turn me down.

Chardler- you simply let your gutter empty into one. down the bottom you can attach a valve to hook a hose to.
you keep the water as long as you can, there are small discs you can drop in to keep mosquitos out. Also
i have one i thow all my split scraps/kindling in.

http://www.nwrenovation.com/21rainbarrel.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/Need-Free-Water?--Build-a-Rain-Barrel/


http://www.aquabarrel.com/product_mosquito_control.php
http://cgi.ebay.com/MOSQUITO-DUNKS-Biological-Larvicide-Control-Qty-20_W0QQitemZ380070751329QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPest_Weed_Control?hash=item380070751329&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1234|66:4|65:12|39:2|240:1318


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGFDlkJOdaM


----------



## Chardler (Nov 5, 2008)

Great sites I'll get working on mine.  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Beanscoot (Nov 7, 2008)

For mosquito control just add a half a spoon of vegetable oil to the water.  It will make a film on the water and suffocate the larvae.  They will die horribly.

I use this strategy to keep the pests from breeding in the catch basin in front of my house in summer.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 7, 2008)

nice, love the 'home remedy' ideas.
veg'oil is always in the cabnet.. thanks for the idea.


----------



## rowerwet (Jun 29, 2009)

I grew up near the mouth of the merrimack river, every spring our sea scout group did an earthday clean up, and every year there were barrels we brought back to the boat house from the Islands in the river. The spring floods wash away alot of stuff that would be safe the rest of the time, do you know any one who lives near a major river mouth? also I see barrels washed up in manchester, NH at the big dam.


----------



## SE Iowa (Jun 29, 2009)

We can get them from our local cheeze factory.  They contained renin, which is the enzyme from a cow stomach used to make cheeze, so no worries about what was in it/toxicity issues.


----------



## boostnut (Jul 3, 2009)

Got mine from a car dealorship. They get their windshield washer solution in them. Price = free.


----------

